# 2016 Forum Awards!



## gateway cuber (Nov 4, 2016)

*VOTING DEADLINE: DEC. 25th 2016*
Well, we are nearing that time of year again! Yes after 7 years the Forum Awards are still going. If you would like to see the previous thread from 2015 here's the link https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2015-forum-awards.56189/ Now, a reminder of the rules.
1. Only Vote once
2. be realistic (no trolling)
3. only vote on this thread by listing the category and person you are voting for
4. only votes turned in by Dec 1st will count
5. Be Nice
6. only votes in the existing categories will count. Unless somebody makes an epic one then this rule could change...
I will now list the categories...

*Categories*

Best Post:
Best Thread:
The best and worst of everything:
Most Helpful Member:
Funniest Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Best Arguer:
Funniest Thread:
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance:
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ:
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member:
Most Deserving of a Ban:
Best Beard:
Least Deserving of a Ban:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Most ambiguous member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Debut:
Greatest Return from a long hiatus:
Best Cubing parent:
Best cubing couple:
Craziest Member:
Best year/host:
Best new method proposal:
Best Profile pic:
Best Signature:

Thanks guys, and let the voting begin...


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 4, 2016)

Thought this would come out in early December, not November...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 4, 2016)

Best and worst of everything and Biggest controversy has to be the that thread about the 13x13 ball in a cube. oh boy.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 4, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
> Most Improved Noob:
> Best Reaction to a World Record:
> Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
> ...


Do we have to vote on these twice?


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 4, 2016)

@gateway cuber Did you even double check this? You have several categories listed multiple times:


gateway cuber said:


> ...
> *Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition*
> ...
> *Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:*
> ...


E: ninja'd

And may I suggest that you organize the categories better?
As in all the "x post" awards grouped together, "x member" awards grouped together ect.
Also inculde categories such as "most informative post/thread", and "funniest thread/post".


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 4, 2016)

Could "Most likes" be an option. You don't even need voting and it encourages helpfulness and humour .


----------



## stoic (Nov 4, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Best and worst of everything and Biggest controversy has to be the that thread about the 13x13 ball in a cube. oh boy.


Yeah, that thread wins everything.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 5, 2016)

Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: 4chan (Humphrey Wittingtonsworth, NOT Chris Tran)
Best Cubing parent: Josh's mom. 
Bob Burton Award for Best Runner at a Competition: Josh's mom
Best new method proposal: 4chan (Chris Tran, NOT Humphrey Wittingtonsworth)

Best cubing couple: Chris Olson and (name redacted). No way they win, as there's like 10 cubers that know who she is.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2016)

Best cubing parent: Dr. Cari Goslow
Best arguer: gotta be Walker Welch, he's wrecked me on Facebook many a time


----------



## biscuit (Nov 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Best cubing parent: Dr. Cari Goslow
> Best arguer: gotta be Walker Welch, he's wrecked me on Facebook many a time



Well those are hardly arguments


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well those are hardly arguments


Oh you have no idea


----------



## asacuber (Nov 5, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Best and worst of everything and Biggest controversy has to be the that thread about the 13x13 ball in a cube. oh boy.



The one who posted that thread said he got a defective one right?


----------



## Dene (Nov 5, 2016)

I won.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 5, 2016)

my votes

best post: robert yau "he called dibs, always respect dibs."
best thread: KC cubing group, they're tight.
Best and worst of everything: 13x13 ball cube thing
Most helpful Member: Mafergut (I think I kind of deserve it, as half of my post are aimed at helping people but, I don't want to be that guy who votes for himself.)
Funniest Member: Dene
Most deserving of a hug: Kennan, he always seems to be making savage comments.
Best Arguer: Kennan (though walker has also wrecked me...)
Funniest Thread: My cubing story (especially Waffo's post from 2015)
Best runner: Reese sandstrom
Nicest member: Mats Bergesten
Smartest Member: 4Chan
Best new method: 4Chan ZZ-CT
Worst finals performance: Drew Brad's US Nationals Pyra finals
Best Member: Overall, PDF
Best new Member: Me (sorry can't think of anyone else)
Least deserving of a ban: Mike Hughey
Most improved noob: Me (I went from 16.5-sub 12, I'm also now sub 3 on 2x2 and almost sub 4 on pyra)
Biggest Nub: Chris

to be continued...

EDIT:
best reaction to a world record: Keaton's 5.09
best youtube series: Friday 4's
biggest cubing rivalry: me and justin, all in good fun... (I haven't seen a whole lot of rivalries really)
Biggest controversy: that kid who twisted corners in an official solve.
Most ambiguous member: Matt111
Most under appreciated member: Matt111/OLLiver
biggest fanboy: DGcubes he's always on cubecomps and is the first to point out good solves.
Best Debut: lilod
best return: Maskow
couple: Chris and ?
Craziest Member: 4Chan (keep pushing the limits!)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 5, 2016)

If I left something blank I either can't think of something or I'll add later

BestPost:
Best Thread: Cubicle labs premium cubes
The best and worst of everything:
Most Helpful Member:
Funniest Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Best Arguer:
Funniest Thread:
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance:
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ:
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member:
Most Deserving of a Ban:
Best Beard:
Least Deserved Ban:
Least Deserving of a Ban:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Friday 4s
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Bob Burton Award for Best Runner at a Competition:
Biggest Controversy:
Most ambiguous member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Debut:
Greatest Return from a long hiatus:
Best Cubing parent:
Best cubing couple:
Craziest Member:
Best year/host:
Best new method proposal: ZZ-CT

Award suggestions:
Matt111111 award for best off topic threads: matt11111


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 5, 2016)

Greatest Return from a long hiatus: Maskow.
Best new method proposal: waffo can tell you about that


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought the Forum Awards died in 2014
Glad to see they're back (y)

I'll take a gander at the past year's worth of permabans and see what was most deserving

Edit: Actually read the thread and forgot about unsolved. That guy was (is) atrocious.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 7, 2016)

Best thread: older cubers discussion
Most helpful member: close between mark49152 and newtonbase. mafergut is pretty good too.
Best and worst of everything: teenage cubers discussion


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 7, 2016)

Um. Guess I was living under a rock the entire weekend that I missed


gateway cuber said:


> my votes
> Most ambiguous member: Matt111
> Most under appreciated member: Matt111/OLLiver


And


Rcuber123 said:


> If I left something blank I either can't think of something or I'll add later
> Award suggestions:
> Matt111111 award for best off topic threads: matt11111



I think I'm doing something right. 

Category proposal: Best off-topic thread (because holy crud, there were a lot of good ones this year.)



One Wheel said:


> Best and worst of everything: teenage cubers discussion



Um.

Man, I made a whole lot of nothing this year.

My friend just laughed at the categories I was nominated for. 

anyway:
Best Post: "Dibs were called, always respect the dibs."
Best Thread: Cubicle Labs Premiun Cubes

Imma come back to this later.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> (Humphrey Wittingtonsworth, NOT Chris Tran)



Dude, finally someone who GETS it.
That guy steals all my ideas and gets all the credit.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Dude, finally someone who GETS it.
> That guy steals all my ideas and gets all the credit.



I could understand why you two get confused, but almost no one is able to make the distinction!


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 9, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> biggest fanboy: DGcubes he's always on cubecomps and is the first to point out good solves.


Ahem.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/members/?type=cta_featured_threads



gateway cuber said:


> Best Debut: GenTheThief


lol the only thing I did for the longest time was compete in race-to-sub-20.
My first post was a mistake too cause I didn't know that "round four hundred sixty three" in the post by Mike Hughey was outdated. I did solves for that round, and posted it, then sheepishly deleted it after I realized that it was the wrong round.


Alright, awards:
Best Post: *[-]*
Best Thread: Either the ZZ/ZB Help Thread or the Feet Discussion
The best and worst of everything: Moves per second is way more important than total moves (some very good arguing, even if repetitive, and a fun debate to read)
Most Helpful Member: shadowslice e/Alphasheep
Funniest Member: *[-]*
Most Deserving of a Hug: *[-]*
Best Arguer: Torch +/ Kit /a million others
Funniest Thread: *[-]*
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition: John Brechon at Michigan 2016 Rachael Feran
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: earth2dan
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: 4Chan
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: *[-]*
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: *[-]*
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: Matt111111111
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: *[-]*
Best New Member: *[-]*
Most Deserving of a Ban: *[-]*
Best Beard: Ryan DeLine's Beard
Least Deserving of a Ban: earth2dan
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): *[-]*
Most Improved Noob: *[-]*
Best Reaction to a World Record: *[-]*
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Humphrey Wittingtonsworth III and Chris Tran
Biggest Controversy: *[-]*
Most ambiguous member: *[-]*
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Alphasheep or pjk
Biggest Fanboy: *[-]*
Best Debut: *[-]*
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: Maskow
Best Cubing parent: John Brechon's parents (only ones I've kinda met)
Best cubing couple: *[-]*
Craziest Member: *[-]*
Best year/host: its my first, though it looks like david wonder did a great job in 2009
Best new method proposal: CT, idk why its not called HWIII though [Yes I know that he developed a corner->edge LLskip first, but that was only called ZZ-HW]
Best Profile pic: all those Chris Trains
Best Signature: *[-]*

Updated, following the original thread update.
I will probably leave many of these blank.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 11, 2016)

Reminder:
20 Days till voting deadline!


----------



## turtwig (Nov 11, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Reminder:
> 20 Days till voting deadline!



Why are you ending the vote so early? I think that we could at least wait until December is half over.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree with turtwig, and yeah 3 of the questions are doubley asked. And just to be sure you cant vote for yourself correct? Aha


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

Also where is the best profile pic, and best signature award? I think those should be some aha


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

This whole thing was... kinda unprofessional


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 15, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Also where is the best profile pic, and best signature award? I think those should be some aha


those are good Ideas I'll add them in. And as far as doubly asked questions go, I copy and pasted the categories list from last year so that part wasn't really my fault but I'm going to fix it. Since so many people have asked we'll extend the deadline by 2-weeks.

Alright guys, We added a few more categories so be sure to check them out. We also postponed the voting deadline.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Alright guys, We added a few more categories so be sure to check them out. We also postponed the voting deadline.



Thanks man, profile pic lol. Cant believe I got that in. And thanks for extending that deadline.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)

The forum awards are meant to be run by respectable people within the speed cubing community, not a child who fakes times less than a year ago.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

Berd said:


> not a child who fakes times less than a year ago.



Elaborate? These are new allegations to me.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Elaborate? These are new allegations to me.


He went on about having 30 second blind times, eventually owning up recently.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

Berd said:


> He went on about having 30 second blind times, eventually owning up recently.


According to his numbers though he's nearly sub-10 and nearly world-class pyra, despite having been cubing for around or under a year. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> According to his numbers though he's nearly sub-10 and nearly world-class pyra, despite having been cubing for around or under a year. That's pretty impressive.


Or fake?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

Berd said:


> Or fake?


The cubing community has been calling good people fake for years, maybe we should just accept if someone is better than us or improves faster. It's possible he's fake but I think it's reasonable to give benefit of the doubt when we're talking about how fast you can match the colors on a toy.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 15, 2016)

Biggest Controversy: Gateway Cuber hosting forum awards.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Biggest Controversy: Gateway Cuber hosting forum awards.


Meta


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> According to his numbers though he's nearly sub-10 and nearly world-class pyra, despite having been cubing for around or under a year. That's pretty impressive.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016SCHR04

Dixon Fall 2016 was barely a month ago...is he supposed to have improved that much since then?



gateway cuber said:


> ...as far as doubly asked questions go, I copy and pasted the categories list from last year* so that part wasn't really my fault...*



wut this is your thread you have to take some responsibility for checking what you're doing


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016SCHR04
> 
> Dixon Fall 2016 was barely a month ago...is he supposed to have improved that much since then?



lol, first posting worldclass 3bld times, now posting 3x3 6 second singles and sub10 avgs... what is this even?
Seriously, we shouldn't really pay attention to such people...


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 15, 2016)

Guess I might as well do this before the thread is closed for being too controversial

Best Member: Brest, 4chan, or Robert Yau
Most deserved ban: unsolved easily
Most deserving of a ban: matt11111111111111111 for all those threads he made, I'm surprised he didn't get banned (though I am happy he didn't)
Biggest controversy: gateway cuber (lol), unsolved being dumb, jake roberts or that big apple kid
Most improved nub: GentheThief or Torch (because feet op)
Best new member: GentheThief (or at least I think he is new.
Most underrated member: cuboy(and some numbers) aka will bang
Most overrated member: probably faz even tho he deserves it
Best forum awards host: stakerak
Best and worst of everything: tps is worse(or better idk) than efficiency

And finally,
Member who should have been the host for this year: Stachu

CONTROVERSY


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> lol, first posting worldclass 3bld times, now posting 3x3 6 second singles and sub10 avgs... what is this even?
> Seriously, we shouldn't really pay attention to such people...


To be fair, Rowe also cheated at 3BLD and then owned up to it, and he's still respected.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> To be fair, Rowe also cheated at 3BLD and then owned up to it, and he's still respected.



To be fair, he was actually capable of those times. He had already earned some respect.

That being said, I'm not a huge Rowe fan. I've never met Rowe, so I'm not going to judge him as a person or anything like that, but his online persona is... A little off putting. The 3bld thing doesn't help either. He very well could be, and a lot of people that I really like and respect think he is, a great person. Like I said, I don't know. That's just a perception from someone very unqualified to speak on the matter.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> To be fair, he was actually capable of those times. He had already earned some respect.


So would you be okay with Patrick Ponce (random respected person that came to mind) getting unfair assistance to get a 3x3avg WR, and then 2 years later announcing it was assisted?


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Most deserving of a ban: matt11111111111111111 for all those threads he made, I'm surprised he didn't get banned (though I am happy he didn't)


To be fair, what I did wasn't banworthy. I just used the off-topic board to its fullest potential.  I don't THINK I broke any rules with those threads.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> To be fair, what I did wasn't banworthy. I just used the off-topic board to its fullest potential.  I don't THINK I broke any rules with those threads.


Let's not get into a fight about whether rules were broken or not, it wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

Best Arguer: Loiloiloi


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> According to his numbers though he's nearly sub-10 and nearly world-class pyra, despite having been cubing for around or under a year. That's pretty impressive.





TheCoolMinxer said:


> lol, first posting worldclass 3bld times, now posting 3x3 6 second singles and sub10 avgs... what is this even?
> Seriously, we shouldn't really pay attention to such people...


woah guys, first off. This was nearly a year ago. Second off I've been cubing for 2 years not less than 1. 3rd off, what tells you that I still fake today? I have made public apologies and still regret those actions... What more do you want?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> So would you be okay with Patrick Ponce (random respected person that came to mind) getting unfair assistance to get a 3x3avg WR, and then 2 years later announcing it was assisted?



I'm just pointing out the difference. We know that Rowe is a honorable guy, vs some guy on the internet. Doesn't make the act any better, but he did come forward of his own free will when the stakes are way higher..


----------



## DTCuber (Nov 15, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Member who should have been the host for this year: Stachu



+1


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Best Arguer: Loiloiloi






(Not tryna make a political statement, just a funny response)


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

Would these be fun additions?
Least cubing-related poster
Most punny poster
The person who belts under pressure awards or something like that
Funniest autocorrect post
The Cuber with a cool likes: posts (something like 100:1000[sabatoge with a like]).
Quickest responder
The thread that was very popular that died down quickly award or a something similar(non-counting WRs and such)
Most on and off member
Longest post that was not spam
Best meme in the meme section
The "worst possible time and place" post
The member with the shortest memory
The user with the longest memory
The user with the shortest memory


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Would these be fun additions?
> Least cubing-related poster
> Most punny poster
> The person who belts under pressure awards or something like that
> ...


Quickest responder: Pretty much anyone in the off-topic board this summer.
The user with the longest memory: Whoever in that thread about memorizing pi said they memorized the most digits.
Least cubing-related poster: Honestly I can't think of anyone other than me...


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> To be fair, what I did wasn't banworthy. I just used the off-topic board to its fullest potential.  I don't THINK I broke any rules with those threads.


basically the only reason I put you as most deserved is because I couldn't think of anyone that did anything really banworthy this year that didn't get banned. I truly loved what you did and thought it was great.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey best memes go to me EASILY



Spoiler: Gigantic Meme Post Warning


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> basically the only reason I put you as most deserved is because I couldn't think of anyone that did anything really banworthy this year that didn't get banned. I truly loved what you did and thought it was great.


Fair enough. Can't really think of anything else someone did to deserve a ban. I really do appreciate seeing other people enjoying an off-topic thread every now and then. Actually, I feel like it's even better now that they're harder to access, because we had people snaking each other what feels like every other hour.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Hey best memes go to me EASILY
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gigantic Meme Post Warning


Hey, you stole those from LRXC


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Hey, you stole those from LRXC



Ahem I was LRXC


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Ahem I was LRXC


Check my profile post response hehe


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> What more do you want?


 How about removing from your signature that you're sub 12 when you averaged 22 in competition a month ago?


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Would these be fun additions?
> ...
> The member with the shortest memory
> The user with the longest memory
> The user with the shortest memory



LOL OMG was that intentional? If not then thats one of the funniest things I've seen.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> LOL OMG was that intentional? If not then thats one of the funniest things I've seen.


I don't remember


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> LOL OMG was that intentional? If not then thats one of the funniest things I've seen.


Oh my gosh I'm an idiot for not noticing that. Good catch.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 16, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> How about removing from your signature that you're sub 12 when you averaged 22 in competition a month ago?


3x3 was so sucky because I had been doing pretty bad that week to begin with, It was my first comp so I was feeling a lot of pressure, and I had a migraine that morning. Plus those were the first solves of the day for me...

2x2 was bad because I +2ed twice and this judge lifted the cube cover before I said I was ready. did get a meh 3.x tho with crazy TPS...

And when I joined the forums I averaged 16.5 or so. Does it really seem that unrealistic to you to average high 11's in 10 months?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 3x3 was so sucky because I had been doing pretty bad that week to begin with, It was my first comp so I was feeling a lot of pressure, and I had a migraine that morning. Plus those were the first solves of the day for me...
> 
> 2x2 was bad because I +2ed twice and this judge lifted the cube cover before I said I was ready. did get a meh 3.x tho with crazy TPS...
> 
> And when I joined the forums I averaged 16.5 or so. Does it really seem that unrealistic to you to average high 11's in 10 months?



Erik averages around 11 seconds, and according to Wikipedia he is "globally known as one of the best speedcubers in the world.". So that much progress in 10 months is a little hard for a lot of people to swallow.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Erik averages around 11 seconds, and according to Wikipedia he is "globally known as one of the best speedcubers in the world.". So that much progress in 10 months is a little hard for a lot of people to swallow.


I think we should let it slide. It is not like he did something extremely harmful. People make mistakes and he does not brag about his times being sub x or such. 

Also.... Wikipedia said that Tim Howard was the US secretary of defence once.


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 16, 2016)

Erik is sub 10, he probably averaged 11 with cubes from 2010 or before. I'll go find when the statement was added on the Wikipedia article FWIW

EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Erik_Akkersdijk&diff=304316204&oldid=303415045 2009


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 16, 2016)

I've always thought that the forum awards were something that really should have stopped years ago with all the negativity they seem to bring up. This year's edition only confirms my thoughts.


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 16, 2016)

Maybe we should cancel this and hold the forum awards in December


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Maybe we should cancel this and hold the forum awards in December


Perhaps


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

*Categories*

Best Post:
Best Thread:
The best and worst of everything:
Most Helpful Member:
Funniest Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Best Arguer:
Funniest Thread:
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance:
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ:
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member:
Most Deserving of a Ban: Matt11111 (off-topic clog, teenage Cuber discussion)
Best Beard:
Least Deserving of a Ban:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy: The headphones or not thread
Most ambiguous member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: shadowslice e
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Debut:
Greatest Return from a long hiatus:
Best Cubing parent:
Best cubing couple:
Craziest Member: 4chan
Best year/host:
Best new method proposal:
Best Profile pic: RennuR
Best Signature: RennuR

For now, I'll edit


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 16, 2016)

*Categories*

Best Post:
Best Thread:
The best and worst of everything:
Most Helpful Member: *Brest*
Funniest Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug: *4chan*
Best Arguer: *stoic*
Funniest Thread: *Teenage cuber discussion *
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition: *Peter Teti*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance:
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ:
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member: *One Wheel*
Most Deserving of a Ban:
Best Beard: *Corey*
Least Deserving of a Ban: *lolben*
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): *Friday Fours / How to ___ like a pro *(Chris Olson)
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record: *Nathaniel Berg Clock Single *(not 2016 WR but still current WR)
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: *Cubicle.us / CubeDepot / Speedcubeshop*
Biggest Controversy: *unsolved/tony fisher *
Most ambiguous member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Debut: *HUMU*
Greatest Return from a long hiatus:
Best Cubing parent: *DG's Dad*
Best cubing couple:
Craziest Member:
Best year/host:
Best new method proposal: *Pikas**t *(is 2013 considered new?)
Best Profile pic: *Dash Lambda*
Best Signature: *bicsuit*

Will finish sometime


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Perhaps we should restart this whole thing come December 1, and completely overhaul the list of awards. Things like, say, best debut, best signature, and best profile picture are great. But things like most deserving of a ban and worst finals performance don't really seem like awards. Aren't these awards supposed to showcase the best of the forum this year? We shouldn't be handing out awards for being controversial, and I say this because biggest controversy is literally one of the "awards" that's listed.


----------



## Chree (Nov 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Perhaps we should restart this whole thing come December 1...



Let's like... not.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

If the teenage cubing discussion thread hosts this, there is no doubt that there will be plenty of positivity!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> If the teenage cubing discussion thread hosts this, there is no doubt that there will be plenty of positivity!



The Older Cubers discussion is more suited to this kind of thing IMO.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

Best Post:
Best Thread: S-0, Designs of the Community. 
The best and worst of everything:
Most Helpful Member: turtwig
Funniest Member: 
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Best Arguer: Loiloiloi
Funniest Thread: 
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance:
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ:
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: Matt lots of 11's
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member: Umm Roux?
Most Deserving of a Ban:
Best Beard:
Least Deserving of a Ban: 
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Will it Lube? Cubey Time. 
Most Improved Noob:
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Most ambiguous member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Dash Lambada
Biggest Fanboy: DGCubes
Best Debut:
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: mDiPalma
Best Cubing parent: 
Best cubing couple:
Craziest Member: 
Best year/host:
Best new method proposal: ZZ-CT. 
Best Profile pic: Easily RennuR
Best Signature: biscuit (I see that one everywhere lol)

Ill edit as it goes, if this even stays lol im starting to drift.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Ahem I was LRXC



Sorry off topic, but thanks forum administrators! Means a lot to me you combined the accounts so I keep my previous likes, and posts and such


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Best Signature: biscuit (I see that one everywhere lol)
> Ill edit as it goes, if this even stays lol im starting to drift.



Well, I guess I won't be changing my sig before next year then... I do love poking fun at Chris.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 17, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well, I guess I won't be changing my sig before next year then... I do love poking fun at Chris.



Haha ikr, I just think your signature is hilarious.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Dec 7, 2016)

Let the discussions begin!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 7, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Let the discussions begin!





Chree said:


> Let's like... not.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Dec 7, 2016)

Whoops, my bad.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 8, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Whoops, my bad.


Hmm? What's your bad?


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm gonna extend the deadline due to lack of votes.
New deadline: DECEMBER 25th


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'm gonna extend the deadline due to lack of votes.
> New deadline: DECEMBER 25th


I think you should just leave this thread dead.

2016 will probably be the end of the forum awards.


----------



## stoic (Dec 14, 2016)

Worst forum awards: 2016


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 15, 2016)

stoic said:


> Worst forum awards: 2016


i vote yes too

maybe we still have it existing

time to mail out something for 2016


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2016)

Welp, I think this was a bust. Better luck next time


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 16, 2016)

Worst forum awards host: gateway cuber
Worst forum awards: 2016


----------



## Sion (Dec 16, 2016)

Meh. What can I say? So much has happened in 2016 one set of forum awards isn't really enough.


----------



## Chree (Dec 16, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Worst forum awards host: gateway cuber
> Worst forum awards: 2016



I wouldn't blame this on the author of the thread. I'd blame it on everyone who makes these kinds of personal attacks and make it not fun anymore.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2016)

Chree said:


> I wouldn't blame this on the author of the thread. I'd blame it on everyone who makes these kinds of personal attacks and make it not fun anymore.


Yeah, I don't really think there's a point in arguing over solve times and their validity when thinking about whether the host for the awards is any good. What I do think is a problem was the overall mess the awards themselves have been. They were just copy-pasted from last year (minus a few exceptions), and there are quite a few that I don't think deserve to be awards. Biggest Postwhore. Most Deserving of a Ban. These aren't awards. Isn't this supposed to be a positive thing? Isn't the goal to show off the best of the forums, not the best and worst of everything?

Honestly I think this year is a bust. But with the right people and a bit more planning, this can be much more successful next year, should that ever happen. For all I know, we'll all just mutually agree to never do this again come November or December of next year.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 17, 2016)

I think the forums awards should start when the year actually ends and be concluded at the end of january


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jan 8, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I think the forums awards should start when the year actually ends and be concluded at the end of january


Will this be okay?

I'm still confused as to why this got stopped, all this "negativity" that supposedly transpired was just a select few that couldn't get over Gateway Cuber's times. I think we can excuse the BLD times, he owned up to it we can let one slide. The times on his signature could be legit or fake, nobody knows, they are definitely possible. If he really wanted to brag though, why did he put his times in a non-extremely active forum( a very respectable one) where signatures are of minimal concern to others? Even if those times are fake, it's not like he is heavily advertising them on a thread but rather in a signature. Finally, why does it matter if the host is a good person or not, he has little say in most activity and nobody looks up to the host thinking, "oh, he's a forum-awards host, he must be the most amazing of cubers".


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 8, 2017)

Umm Roux? said:


> Will this be okay?
> 
> I'm still confused as to why this got stopped, all this "negativity" that supposedly transpired was just a select few that couldn't get over Gateway Cuber's times. I think we can excuse the BLD times, he owned up to it we can let one slide. The times on his signature could be legit or fake, nobody knows, they are definitely possible. If he really wanted to brag though, why did he put his times in a non-extremely active forum( a very respectable one) where signatures are of minimal concern to others? Even if those times are fake, it's not like he is heavily advertising them on a thread but rather in a signature. Finally, why does it matter if the host is a good person or not, he has little say in most activity and nobody looks up to the host thinking, "oh, he's a forum-awards host, he must be the most amazing of cubers".


Should we... try again?

And yeah, I agree with the points you made. If you own up to something you did, then good for you. That should be the end of it right there.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean a lot of people were upset with all the negative categories, who wants to say publicly who they think should be banned? There's too many categories and even if the negative ones were all removed participation would still be low.


----------

